# Wackeln korrigieren



## cdlg (16. März 2005)

da ich bei einem Sandsturm gefilmt habe, wackelt die Kamera bei der Aufnahme ziemlich. Ich muss jedoch auf dieses Rohmaterial zurueckgreifen, da ich nichts anderes zur Verfuegung habe.
Gibt es ein Programm (ich arbeite mit OS10 und Premiere 6.5 bzw Final cut pro) mit dem man nachtraeglich das Wackeln nachtraeglich korrigieren kann?
Vielen Dank fuer Hilfe.


----------



## Nico (16. März 2005)

Es gibt für VirtualDub einen Filter, der das ganz gut hinbekommt. Hier ein Tutorial:
http://www.dvd-svcd-forum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17653

In APP 1.5 gibt es "Steady Move", aber die version hast Du ja nicht...


----------



## cdlg (19. März 2005)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt für VirtualDub einen Filter, der das ganz gut hinbekommt. Hier ein Tutorial:
> http://www.dvd-svcd-forum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17653
> 
> In APP 1.5 gibt es "Steady Move", aber die version hast Du ja nicht...



hallo Nico vielen Dank fuer die Information und das sehr ausfuehrliche Tutorial. Wie schon gesagt hab ich einen MAC so dass ich mit virtual dub nix anfangen kann. Aber ueber diverse Stichworte aus dem Tutorial hab ich nun das Passende gefunden:
SLICK volume 8. jetzt muss ich bloss noch an das Programm kommen und ueberpruefen ob das auch wirklich funktioniert.
vielen Dank!
c


----------

